# Legends of Kali 2-day Seminar: GT Leo Gaje/Guro Dan Inosanto - 04/1-2/05



## Emptyglass (Dec 23, 2004)

I'm posting this announcement early so people can have time to plan for travel, hotels, etc...:

Apolo's Karate/World Kali Council USA Inc Proudly Present:

LEGENDS of KALI

A gathering of all Kali practitioners who are teaching the Kali art in its purest form whose teaching experiences are based on true Filipino tradition without mixture of any other martial arts incorporated into the true                            Kali techniques.* 

In the evening of April 1st, 2005, Friday from 5:00pm-10pm is an intensive seminar on the original indigenous Filipino Ground Fighting - "DUMOGPANGAMUT or DUMPAG". A division of the Pekiti-Tirsia Kali System to conducted by GRAND TUHON LEO T. GAJE, JR. Dumpag has been researched by GT Gaje in the Philippines for the past 13 years, The only true original Filipino Ground Fighting*system existing today.*

Emphasis will be on the Dumpag philosophy and the culture of the Filipino Dumpag.

Saturday, April 2nd, 2005: 10-hour intensive seminar to be conducted by joint GRAND TUHON LEO T. GAJE, JR. and GURO DAN INOSANTO. Subject Kali as a Combative Art applied for combative sports and a combative                            arts for competitive sports under the sports standard version.

Guro Dan will interpret the multi-channels of fighting arts, from Kali to non-Kali arts.

GT Gaje, Jr. will interpret Kali as inserted to multi-channels of fighting arts - The art of blendability in combat and in sports.

This event will be held at Apolo's Karate (8,000 sq.ft facilities), 8056 Ritchie                            Highway, Pasadena, Maryland 21122.

For a more detailed Seminar flyer, please e-mail us at apoloskarate@aol.com, or mabagsikptk@aol.com or voice mail: (410) 768-5299 , (410)370-4455.

This should prove to be an excellent event. I hope to see some of you there in Maryland.

Rich Curren


----------



## Emptyglass (Jan 31, 2005)

Just a reminder. I hope to see/meet some of you there.

Rich Curren


----------



## Emptyglass (Mar 7, 2005)

Bump.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 1, 2005)

How did the event go?


----------



## Emptyglass (May 4, 2005)

It was amazing. Tuhon Gaje and Guro Inosanto were excellent. I believe our count of attendees was over 100 participants for the 2 day event. Most important was the spirit of brotherhood and cooperation between FMA practicioners from all areas of the country. Its a shame more people couldn't be there. You can see some more information about it here:

http://mdpitbulls.tripod.com/lok2005pics.html

Rich Curren


----------



## Toasty (May 4, 2005)

Rich, looks like a good turnout...

I have a question for you if you dont mind...

I notice your group is known as "Bulls" (with a bull's head logo) whereas all the other Pekiti-tirsia groups are  "PitBulls"... any particular reason for the difference?

thanks
Rob


----------



## Emptyglass (May 5, 2005)

Hi Rob:

That was Tuhon Leo Gaje's doing. He gave our group the bulls designation for a number of reasons. One of them was he felt our group has a lot qualities which reminded him of the filipino carabao such as strength, determination, fighting spirit, and endurance.

There are others but the best person to ask would be Tuhon Gaje for them as he could give you a much better explanation of his thinking than I can.

Thanks,

Rich Curren




			
				Toasty said:
			
		

> Rich, looks like a good turnout...
> 
> I have a question for you if you dont mind...
> 
> ...


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 5, 2005)

Do you have more photos from the tournament?


----------



## Cruentus (May 6, 2005)

Looks like it was a good event. I liked some of the Dumog picks.

Take care,

Paul


----------



## Toasty (May 6, 2005)

Thanks for the reply rich.

Thats cool, you guys get your own identity!! 

If we ever get a chance to meet up & do some training together I'll be sure to remember the old adage "mess with the bull - you get the horns"!!!

LOL

take care
Rob


----------

